# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Edith

## Terminal

Edith is here.  All 34g of her.  She is really cool, thanks Nick Mutton.   Now I'm wanting a bull snake...does it ever end? 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_BWB_ (04-01-2016),cron14 (03-30-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-30-2016),_Fraido_ (03-30-2016),Gio (03-30-2016),John1982 (07-06-2016),mrbugz_bunny (07-06-2016)

----------


## cron14

Hoping to get a Zebra from him at the end of the year. Beautiful girl! And I completely understand now why people say snakes are like tattoos. You can't just have one  :Good Job:

----------

Terminal (03-30-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

It never ends.  But that is some serious 34 grams worth of cute!  

I'm just lucky that I'm going to be stuck at work during this weekend's local reptile show!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Finally! I've been waiting for this thread  :Smile: . Congrats T. She looks great! Are you going to put her next to your coastal in the T12? That'll make a gorgeous display with those two.

----------

Terminal (03-30-2016)

----------


## Terminal

> Finally! I've been waiting for this thread . Congrats T. She looks great! Are you going to put her next to your coastal in the T12? That'll make a gorgeous display with those two.


Yes they will be together in the divided T12 but that's a three month wait.  Since I got into snakes again I'm always waiting on something.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Terminal

> Hoping to get a Zebra from him at the end of the year. Beautiful girl! And I completely understand now why people say snakes are like tattoos. You can't just have one


You won't be sorry.  These snakes are awesome and nick is really a good guy to deal with.

----------


## Prognathodon

Very pretty little girl! 


Sent using software and hardware

----------

Terminal (03-30-2016)

----------


## Tigerhawk

She looks great. The addiction never ends. Nick really is a great guy, I just can't decide what type of carpet I want next. However it will come from him.

----------

Terminal (03-30-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Tiny Edith looks fantastic!  Congrats on that little beauty.  Glad that your wait is finally over.   :Smile:

----------

Terminal (03-30-2016)

----------


## Terminal

Edith fresh off of a shed and just ate a small mouse and she took it off the tongs for the first time.  Woo hoo. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BigLou3 (07-06-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-08-2016),_Fraido_ (07-07-2016),_Prognathodon_ (07-07-2016),_Reinz_ (07-08-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Looking great!!

----------

Terminal (07-06-2016)

----------


## John1982

Looking good!  :Good Job:

----------

Terminal (07-06-2016)

----------


## BigLou3

She's getting so big.. They grow too fast I think lol. She looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Terminal

> She's getting so big.. They grow too fast I think lol. She looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just 84g but growing fast.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BigLou3

Ok the picture makes her look a little bigger haha still a beautiful little one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Terminal (07-06-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Edith looks great T. She's growing well too. Get her off the mice and onto rats if you can. You don't want to end up with a mouser. I also think they grow faster on rats.

----------


## Terminal

> Edith looks great T. She's growing well too. Get her off the mice and onto rats if you can. You don't want to end up with a mouser. I also think they grow faster on rats.


Right.  There is a place close by that I can go to and get some rat fuzzys to start her on for her next feed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Wow, what an eye popper!  :Surprised:  Absolutely gorgeous!

----------

Terminal (07-08-2016)

----------


## xcjumper

Gorgeous! Mine gal will eat whatever presented to her, lol!! She will love the Rat fuzzies  :Smile:

----------


## Terminal

> Right.  There is a place close by that I can go to and get some rat fuzzys to start her on for her next feed.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fail last night with the offered fuzzy rat but we'll see how it goes in 5 days.  Sooner or later hunger will prevail.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BigLou3

> Fail last night with the offered fuzzy rat but we'll see how it goes in 5 days.  Sooner or later hunger will prevail.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your feeding mice to anyone you can try thawing a mouse and the rat together. I did that for Lily and Isabel so that the scents would get mixed together. Isabel took the rat no problem on the first attempt with rat. It also gave Lily the scent for when she gets a little bigger. I don't think it would deter anyone from eating the mouse however I don't know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Terminal

> If your feeding mice to anyone you can try thawing a mouse and the rat together. I did that for Lily and Isabel so that the scents would get mixed together. Isabel took the rat no problem on the first attempt with rat. It also gave Lily the scent for when she gets a little bigger. I don't think it would deter anyone from eating the mouse however I don't know. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing lou.  I think I'm going to put the frozen fuzzy rats in a bag with frozen mice in the mean time.  While she didn't take the rat she was quite interested even coming down the tree branch to be closer to where the rat was on the floor of the enclosure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

My girl is an awful feeder but,,,,,,,,,,

I started her on rats right away. She was very small at about 1 year when I got her.

Believe it or not, at 3 years old she will take 1 pound rabbits. WHEN she eats. She's had a craxk at about everything, chicks, quail, F/Td rats, live rats and  F/Td rabbits.

She is a bout 6' 4" now and I'm hoping after this rabbit she'll start notching up again.

I used to piggyback another prey item behind the first when she was being difficult. If she would only take a tiny chick, I'd ease a rat into her mouth as she was swallowing the chick.

You can do that with a rat behind a mouse if needed.

Lots of tricks, but I still have a picky eater.

She grows regardless of whether she eats lately.

Your snake looks fantastic!

----------


## Terminal

> My girl is an awful feeder but,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I started her on rats right away. She was very small at about 1 year when I got her.
> 
> Believe it or not, at 3 years old she will take 1 pound rabbits. WHEN she eats. She's had a craxk at about everything, chicks, quail, F/Td rats, live rats and  F/Td rabbits.
> 
> She is a bout 6' 4" now and I'm hoping after this rabbit she'll start notching up again.
> 
> I used to piggyback another prey item behind the first when she was being difficult. If she would only take a tiny chick, I'd ease a rat into her mouth as she was swallowing the chick.
> ...


Thanks Gio.   I will probably go get a smaller fuzzy rat that I will try to scent with mice for the next attempt.   Like I say, surely hunger will prevail at some point.  Maybe even the next attempt, fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Hang in there T. Like you said, the hunger will win eventually. I make my snakes wait a few extra days if they refuse a feeding. That'll teach 'em  :Smile: . So far only one of my carpets has missed a single meal. If she's eating every 5 days, I'd make her wait 7 or 8 days for her next meal. She'll be nice and hungry and hopefully more inclined to eat. I also agree with scenting the prey item. Good luck bud. I'm sure she'll come around soon.

----------

Terminal (07-14-2016)

----------


## BigLou3

I always try to feed my carpets with tongs while they are off the ground. If they are wrapped around something suspended off the ground kind of like they would do naturally and you dangle it in front of them with the tongs they usually blast it pretty quick and wrap. I find it awesome watching them eat while hanging and supporting the prey with their body.  You may have better luck with that instead of laying it on the floor also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

I wanted another "super eater" like my boa when I got my coastal mix and wound up with something closer to our royal. Prior to her rabbit 2 days ago she had refused ALL food since May 28th.

Hunger does prevail eventually but I understand when folks get frustrated by refusals. I've tossed out several F/Td rats and fed my BC when I really didn't want to feed him.

In some cases, not all, a carpet will be more enticed by a fairly large prey item. I remember using fuzzy rats and not seeing interest, but when I tried a small rat she hit it rather quickly, that was when she was smaller. Now I feed large everything.

However, that isn't a magic formula here as I am never sure when or what she'll eat.

Silly snake!

----------


## Snoopyslim

> Edith fresh off of a shed and just ate a small mouse and she took it off the tongs for the first time.  Woo hoo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous <3

----------

Terminal (07-14-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

N-thing learning what the snake wants. My Bredli was fussy at first, until I learned to bring the food to her from below.  Now she'll take food pretty much when/wherever - Tuesday night I opened her cage before getting her chick in the tongs, and she was coming out to get it. Pretty sure she'd have helped herself from the bowl. 


Sent using software and hardware

----------

Terminal (07-14-2016)

----------


## Reinz

When I Picked up a pair of Coastals at 2 yrs old they had only been fed mice their whole lives. The previous owner said that they were unswitchable. I froze and thawed mice and rats together and skipped a feeding cycle. On the next feeding day they hit the rats without hesitation.

----------


## Terminal

> I always try to feed my carpets with tongs while they are off the ground. If they are wrapped around something suspended off the ground kind of like they would do naturally and you dangle it in front of them with the tongs they usually blast it pretty quick and wrap. I find it awesome watching them eat while hanging and supporting the prey with their body.  You may have better luck with that instead of laying it on the floor also. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the way I do it as well.  I wait until after lights out and they are perched high on a climbing branch and then offer the prey.  I only drop feed her because she won't take it when offered as described above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Terminal

> I wanted another "super eater" like my boa when I got my coastal mix and wound up with something closer to our royal. Prior to her rabbit 2 days ago she had refused ALL food since May 28th.
> 
> Hunger does prevail eventually but I understand when folks get frustrated by refusals. I've tossed out several F/Td rats and fed my BC when I really didn't want to feed him.
> 
> In some cases, not all, a carpet will be more enticed by a fairly large prey item. I remember using fuzzy rats and not seeing interest, but when I tried a small rat she hit it rather quickly, that was when she was smaller. Now I feed large everything.
> 
> However, that isn't a magic formula here as I am never sure when or what she'll eat.
> 
> Silly snake!


I feel your pain.  As soon as I think I've  got them figured out they throw me a cure ball.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Terminal

> When I Picked up a pair of Coastals at 2 yrs old they had only been fed mice their whole lives. The previous owner said that they were unswitchable. I froze and thawed mice and rats together and skipped a feeding cycle. On the next feeding day they hit the rats without hesitation.


This is exactly what I'm hoping for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BigLou3

Ahh.. Ok well then she's just being picky lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Terminal (07-15-2016)

----------


## TheBallPython

She's beautiful!

----------

Terminal (07-15-2016)

----------


## xcjumper

Here's what I did for my new Jungle guy that I got last Saturday. 
The guy I got him from said he was getting live mice hoppers. Well...no, not from me  :Wag of the finger: 

So I first fed Michonne her rat. I ran the blow dryer over her rat and over his cage to scent and I saw him poke his head out. I had thawed a Rat Fuzz with two mice for my Corns. I then ran the blow dryer over his rat to scent. When I presented him his rat he grabbed it like nobody's business, coiled and ate that sucker!! 

Good luck!

----------

Terminal (07-16-2016)

----------


## Terminal

Well one missed feeding session did the trick.  I thawed the rat fuzzy with some hopper mice and she slammed it right off the tongs and that makes only twice she has taken the prey off the tongs.  A little hunger goes a long way when switching from mice to rats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats and good job T. Sounds like she's coming around for you. You shouldn't have many more issues with her feeding now that she's dialed in on those rats. She'll be taking down larges in no time.  :Wink:

----------

Terminal (07-21-2016)

----------


## BigLou3

Awesome!! I'm glad to hear that Terminal. Your good to go now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Terminal (07-23-2016)

----------

